# impossible de vider la corbeille: crash!!!



## switchr974 (24 Novembre 2003)

Il n'y a plus moyen de vider la corbeille de mon ibook, avec ttes les différentes techniques utilisées, je me retrouve toujours avec un message blanc sur noir qui prend une partie de mon ecran. 
C'est du genre kernel panic, cpu error ... et ça se termine par waiting for remote debuger connection. 
C'est a peu pres ça. 
Pour info je suis sous os 10.1
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Biroman (24 Novembre 2003)

tu es un switcher et nouveau membre de macG, ca devrait vouloir dire que ton ordi est recent et que donc tu utilises panther...
Mais non
aïe. Mac 10.1 bogue de tps en tps
Pour ta corbeille, redemarre ton ordi et réessaye
sinon ben passe a panther
Ciao


----------



## takamaka (24 Novembre 2003)

Biroman a dit:
			
		

> ben passe a panther
> Ciao



tu veux dire jaguar ?


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2003)

takamaka a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire jaguar ?



Ben, non, il voulait bien dire Panther... Puisqu'il est en 10.1, il peut sauter l'étape 10.2 (Jaguar) et passer directement à 10.3 (Panther).


----------



## azerty (24 Novembre 2003)

oups...


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Yep, redémarre et réessaie. Sinon formates pour passer à panther WHAOUH ça c'est de la solution


----------



## switchr974 (25 Novembre 2003)

ok 
c'etait bien dans mes proget de passer a 10.3, mais c'est pas donné...
Merci bcp en tout cas.


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Alors puisque Panther n'est qu''à l'état de projet, en redémarrant ta machine, tu ne peux toujours pas vider ta corbeille ?


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

ce qu'il serait intéressant de savoir c'est ce que tu essaies de jeter ?
de quel type de document s'agit-il ?

@+


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Il s'agit du disque de démarrage ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EHEH
Non sérieux ?


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

pfffffiiiioooooouuuuuuuuu dis donc t'a la pêche toi aujourd'hui !!





@+


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Tous les jours, c une hygiène de vie


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

hihihi mais aujourd'hui est un jour meilleur 

@+


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

meilleur que quoi ? qu'avant hier ? parce que c'est pas le tout de dire n'importe quoi mais le vent souffle aujourd'hui et avant hier il faisait beau, je croyais à la pousse des mes haricots et fantasmait sur le jambon les enrobant tendrement, tout ça pris en 6megapixels traités sous photoshop et expédiés à la rubrique nécrologie de voici.


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

ouahouuuuuu
messieur on peut l'applaudir, mais tu as oublié l'eau ça mouille

@+


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Eau qui mouille n'amasse pas de bouées


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

ouiap enfin tout ne resoud pas les problèmes de notre ami !!

@+


----------



## bb19 (25 Novembre 2003)

Bon je ne vois pas.
Ce que je connais comme erreur, c un message d'erreur disant:
" impossible de vider la corbeille, une opération est en cours". Ce problème se règle au redémarrage suivant c aussi simple.
Pour notre ami, il peut tout simplement télécharger en peer to peer 10.2 faire la MAJ combo depuis Apple.fr.com et voir comment ça se passe.
Franchement 10.1 c'était à coller sur une partition pour s'habituer à l'interface mais pas comme OS de démarrage.
Bref, maintenant qu'il est sous 10.1, je pense qu'un coup d'outil disque règelera son pb. 
Je m'explique: Il organise son disque, il défragmente par exemple, ça va mettre de l'ordre dans son HD et véritablement il pourra vider sa corbeille après.

Semac, C chic


----------



## semac (25 Novembre 2003)

Mais il n'a toujours pas répondu, à savoir quel type de fichier est dans la corbeille, si toutefois il y a des fichiers dedans

@+


----------



## switchr974 (26 Novembre 2003)

excusez pr le retard...
Alors je n'ai aucun message d'erreur, c'est juste que j'ai une partie de l'écran qui se decoupe pour laisser place a du texte blanc sur noir, et qlq secondes après la machine s'éteind. Au redémarrage, la corbeille est toujours pleine. 
Alors la corbeille contient des dossiers de mes ancies travaux et une certaine qté d'archives stuffit expander. 
Voila.


----------



## bb19 (26 Novembre 2003)

mmh mets ton roid à la corbeille et si tu n'arrives pas à la vider, je t'aiderai HIHIHI

Bon sérieusement, ton écran se gèle alors ? Il te dit un truc du genre "veuillez redémarer votre ordinateur avec le symbole du bouton de démarrage " ? 

En prenant une suite genre systeme works avec wipe info, tu devrais pouvoir nettoyer ta corbeille. Etant satisfait de la suite Norton, je ne connais pas les autres produits sorry.

@+


----------



## switchr974 (26 Novembre 2003)

Ok
En fait le message s'etant sur une dizaine de ligne et c'est que des tucs du genre "kernel panic" "cpu error" d''autre trucs du genres sur 10 lignes et ça termine par wainting for remote debuger connection. 
Un bo charabia du genre Windoz


----------



## semac (26 Novembre 2003)

as tu essayer de sortir les éléments de ta corbeille et de les remettre 1 par 1 en les vidant individuellement afin de voir celui qui merde et de supprimer les autres !

@+


----------



## switchr974 (27 Novembre 2003)

ah! je vais essayer


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

tien nous au courant !

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

oui parce qu'on est gentils mais faut être gentils aussi, tu as des pokemon  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









PS: Semac, un chariot de vanne est en préparation, on ne travaille pas en flux tendus ici, c personnalisée au maximum


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

oh la attention journée de grande forme pour BB

@+


----------



## bb19 (27 Novembre 2003)

en attendant il pleute toute la journée, c horrible !


----------



## switchr974 (27 Novembre 2003)

effectivement c un fichier qui déconne 
c un avi qui est assez volumineux.


----------



## switchr974 (27 Novembre 2003)

et si on passe par le terminal pr l'effacer c'est encore pir: l'ecran d'erreur blanc sur noir ne cesse de défiler. 
Alors comment faire?


----------



## semac (27 Novembre 2003)

en gardant la touche alt enfoncée il ne part pas non plus ?

@+


----------



## switchr974 (27 Novembre 2003)

norton disk Doctor: 
A major error was found in the header node of the catalog B-tree
The free node count is incorrect 
The caalog B tree as a daa structure which keeps track of where files are stored on your disk. 
(10.2.15)
Voila si ça peut aider


----------



## Onra (28 Novembre 2003)

Essaye de réparer les autorisations en utilisant l'utilitaire disque d'Apple (Applications/utilitaire), et réessaye de vider la corbeille...


----------



## dfromparis (28 Novembre 2003)

Alors j'ai peut-être une solution à ton problème.
parfois la corbeille se bloque en effet et ce quel que soit l'OS que tu utilises (ça m'arrive avec panther aussi)

Il y a un utilitaire gratuit qui s'appelle "Trash it" et que tu trouves là:
Trashi it! ici 

Ce petit logiciel permet de forcer le "vidage" des éléments protégés ou soit disant en service qui sont placés dans la Corbeille. Mais attention, vérifie bien que ce que tu jettes ne te sers plus car une fois l'opération effectuée, tu ne peux plus rien récupérer.
en tout cas j'ai toujours résolu mes problèmes de corbeille avec cet utilitaire.

Concernant Norton et son message, j'ai eu le même alors que mon Ibook était neuf!!! je soupçonne Norton de faire "genre" il ya des erreurs pour justifier son utilisation... privilégies plutôt Drive 10 ou Disk warrior pour réparer ton ordi mini.

L'histoire du bug catalogue n'a de toute façon rien à voir avec le fait que tu ne puisses pas vider ta corbeille.

Sinon je te conseille aussi cette appli gratuite pour faire un peu de ménage:
OnyX 

Bon courage


----------



## switchr974 (29 Novembre 2003)

merci je vais esayer tout ça et je vous tiens au courant


----------



## switchr974 (29 Novembre 2003)

Pour le moment y a des probleme d'installation pour les deux alors je peux pas vous dire si ça marche


----------



## switchr974 (7 Décembre 2003)

Bon apre d'autres tentative et des recherches, je n'ai toujours aucune solution à mon problème. Les utilitaires conseillés ne veulent pas s'installer. 
Que pourrait il y avoir comme autre solution?


----------



## semac (7 Décembre 2003)

switchr974 a dit:
			
		

> Bon apre d'autres tentative et des recherches, je n'ai toujours aucune solution à mon problème. Les utilitaires conseillés ne veulent pas s'installer.
> Que pourrait il y avoir comme autre solution?



Je ne sais plus sous quel système tu es mais as tu essayer de redémarrer sans les extensions ou sur un disque système et de vider la corbeille ?

ça devrait marcher surtout de redémarrer sur un CD système


----------

